# Target Recurve in 3D anyone do this.



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

Like the Olympic style. I mean they shoot Field why not 3D. I live in the south not much Field or Olympic shooting goes on around here. I would love to get one of the sweet Hoyt recurve setups and shoot 3d with it but I dont' want to be put in the Trad class. I mean I will be useing sights and stabs with finger release only real difference is No Wheels. Plus even when I do go shoot 3d I am like the only Trad guy there All Freakn Year...so I know I will be the only guy shooting Target Recurve....Dang where are all the stickbow shooters. Now I love the wheels too, I go back and forth but mostly back to sticks. Another thing.... Why the heck do all the Recurve Target Archers have to go shoot all over the World? Is ther not anything to shoot at here in America?....Im blue collar....that will never happen gotta keep a job "house, wife, kids". I mean if I go and spend almost 2K on equipment and actually start down this road will it lead something good, I mean will I even compete against other shooters anywhere, is there even a class for me thats not Trad in ASA, IBO? Sorry for ranting and asking a question at the same time. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have seen a few Olympic Recurves at ASA shoots. I think there were several at Paris this year. I seem to remember one or 2 at our state ASA. I've been considering trying Olympic Recurve. The biggest reason I have not to date is the lack of events to compete without driving 12+ hours. Of course, I prefer field archery to 3D and you kind of have the same problem there as well. 

3D and speed bows definitely rule the world around these parts.. :sad:


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would imagine the setup for at TR "Target Recurve" would be a little different. I think I would use shorter stabilizers arrows that were not the x10s something way cheaper and maybe a few other things different....? The guys at the ASA that were shooting where did they shoot from? Anyways I am shure this has been talked about before. Info is good.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't really know where they shot, or what class they were in. Those I saw were essentially shooting regular target recurve setups. Seems like I heard they might have been from A&M or something like that.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> I don't really know where they shot, or what class they were in. Those I saw were essentially shooting regular target recurve setups. Seems like I heard they might have been from A&M or something like that.


The ones I have seen have been this way also. At the local shoots they were shooting from the open stake (45 yard max).


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*recurve unaided class*

The IBO has a recurve unaided class which is basically a barebow set up. You can string walk and or face walk and have a clicker (limb type only). I shoot alot of 3ds with my Fita barebow rig. I love FITA field but here in KY its usually quite a trip to a field shoot, so weekends locally I find IBO shoots and go to them, shooting the recurve unaided class. I shot the worlds this year in NY and had a ball with 9 of us in the class. Its challenging and I get to shoot my Fita rig. Jump in and see you at the Worlds!!! Gar.


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thats cool but I want to use sights. Makes sense to use the open stake and then move up to the pro stake. Anyways I think it would be cool, I am used to being staired b/c I am the only guy not shooting wheels so nothing would change. Oh and there have been times I got first and took the trophy "I paid to shoot why not" and I was the only guy in my class....funny stuff!! 
On another note I love the look of the new Hoyt Formula RX bows I would like a Black 25" riser with Medium F3 Limbs, ShureLok setup, and Easton stabs. But being a traditional hunter and shooting 55#s semi instinctive/gap "meaning I hold and aim but it only takes like .5 of a second for the shot to go off" what limb weight should I go with. I am not a noodle armed guy so I was thinking around 38-42 ish. I know with the price of the limbs I will need my weight to be right because I will be shooting this setup for a while..."Kid makeing time". I only draw to 27" too and I know like with my Longbows the longer the smoother. Thanks guys for the help seriously.


----------



## DanaC (Mar 27, 2010)

In our area league, there are guys who occasionally show up with 'target' style recurves, shooting gap or string-walking. They usually way out-score us 'hunter' style recurve and longbow shooters. Unfortunately we don't have a separate class for them. All recurves and longbows are lumped together as 'traditional.' And it causes a bit of grumbling. 

I'm thinking about proposing a 'recurve unlimited' class or 'recurve top gun' class for this, don't know how it will fly. 

Funny, I was talking to one guy, who regularly shoots these bows, and he said he shot better from the compound stakes, because his aiming system didn't require so much adjustment at further distances.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well i would add my 2cents here....i am not sure of all the rules in the rule book, but if you want to shoot 3d with your full set up i would chaek to see if they have any objections to you shooting the open classes that way you can have your sights and stablizers.... I know this may be a stupid suggestion but like i said it is just my 2 cents.... As per a recurve unlimited class i do not see that as a option, the reason i say this is because some of the classes that are finger shooters are starting to disappear in the 3d circuit.... Like pilot said only 9 in the recurve unaided class at the worlds.... And that was not the only small fingers class mbf my class had about 9 also hf class i think was 15 shooters and pro fingers had i think 8 shooters.... So our classes are fading away so if you want to shoot and have some competition you either have to go up against the big dog release shooters or stop compeating.... At least that is how it was in ibo this year and i hear asa is almost the same.... Sorry my 2 cents has increased to a dollar of nonsense.....


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

You can shoot a recurve with fixed pins, 12" and under stabilizer, and finger release in the Hunter Fingers class in the IBO shoots, the ASA has a similar class as well....If You shoot a movable sight, then You will be in Pro Fingers, or Open class in the IBO....I would suggest learning to shoot a Gap aiming system, or string walking, and just shoot Recurve Unaided...Harperman


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok your set would be fine in IBO in MBF(Male Bowhunter Fingers). This class allows longbow,recurve or compound with any sight and stabilizer. For ASA you could shoot the Limited class. Also if you want you could shoot any of the Open classes or marked yardage classes(K45 or K50) in ASA or you could shoot MBO in IBO. I think the best fit for you would be in either MBF or Limited.


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

Harperman said:


> You can shoot a recurve with fixed pins, 12" and under stabilizer, and finger release in the Hunter Fingers class in the IBO shoots, the ASA has a similar class as well....If You shoot a movable sight, then You will be in Pro Fingers, or Open class in the IBO....I would suggest learning to shoot a Gap aiming system, or string walking, and just shoot Recurve Unaided...Harperman


Well whats the difference....Bows side by side one has wheels one does not. Why just because I don't have wheels would it be better for me to take my sight off? If I did that than I would just take my Longbow. I think if anyone wanted to do this is should just be striaght up in the Open Class shooting against the Wheels. I would not have a problem doing this and I think that the wheel shooters wouldn't feel very threatend. If a person were to score high enough then moveing up to the Pro Stake would be next. I mean these bows are made for 90meter targets so I don't think a 3D course with 65 yards would be any trouble. I hope this didn't sound snappy I am just trying to get my head around it before I spend the money on equipment.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

You would be shooting in whatever "finger" compound class that your sights and stabilizer combination would put you in. 

Go for it!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

EagleI79 said:


> Well whats the difference....Bows side by side one has wheels one does not. Why just because I don't have wheels would it be better for me to take my sight off? If I did that than I would just take my Longbow. I think if anyone wanted to do this is should just be striaght up in the Open Class shooting against the Wheels. I would not have a problem doing this and I think that the wheel shooters wouldn't feel very threatend. If a person were to score high enough then moveing up to the Pro Stake would be next. I mean these bows are made for 90meter targets so I don't think a 3D course with 65 yards would be any trouble. I hope this didn't sound snappy I am just trying to get my head around it before I spend the money on equipment.



I would suggest just calling the ASA. That would be the best way to get the correct answers for your questions.
ASA (770)795-0232


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. It sounds like fun for shure. Makes sense to be in the Limited or MBF. HMMM now Equipment shopping!!!!!!!!


----------

